# How's everyone going? I'm almost done with this



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

There just seems to be no end in sight to this problem. My Urea Breath test came back negative for H. Pylori, but it wasn't until after I had the test that I was told if I'd taken bismuth compounds within two weeks prior to it, a false negative test could result. I stopped taking bismuth subgallate about two days before the test, but apparently that's still enough time for it to interfere with the result. I've been referred to a Gastroentereolgist, so hopefully I can get an endoscopy and have biopsies to test for H. Pylori.

But still, the fact is that I haven't found any relief so far and I'm just running out of options. I've also recently developed a constant bad taste in my mouth. It comes and goes, but I'm worried it's making my breath smell although family members have told me it doesn't. It's just one symptom after another and I feel all my doctors just think I'm a hypochondriac. Each day I become more and more socially reclusive. I went to uni yesterday and the smell just hit me in one of my tutorials. Some of my classmates asked if I wanted to sit with them and I did, but I reckon after smelling me they're going to want nothing to do with me. This condition just pushes everyone away.

I'm going to totally clean up my diet on the holidays (in three weeks time) and see if that helps. I'll be able to dedicate at least three solid months to good eating and exercise. If that fails I don't know what else to do. I doubt my Gastro will take me seriously. He was very dismissive last time I saw him, as with most doctors. I'm fighting a losing battle and no one is taking me seriously. I can't believe this condition isn't more well known. It's 2013 for God's sake...how is this so unheard of? No one deserves to be trapped in this awful situation. I hate waking up in the morning and having to face what my life has become. I hope the rest of you are coping better than I am.


----------



## useraccount (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey,

For 40 years now I have been sick. I never knew what was causing it. Was it CFS?....Fibro?.....Aspergers? I pretty much lost my mind trying to figure it out..

A few months ago I tried the specific carbohydrate diet. I found my symptoms disappeared after a few days on the intro diet. But when I tried reintroducing foods, the symptoms would all come right back.

The diet is very tough, but its worth a try....DEFINITELY!! Even if just the intro diet to determine whether your digestion really is at the root of it.

Now at least I know that digestion is the root of the problem....and that there is at least some relief for me.

So now that I know what the problem is I can narrow my focus. At the moment FMT looks extremely promising. I'm currently just waiting for more studies on FMT in IBS.

Otherwise the elemental diet could do the trick.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

The reason we are happier is because we know what triggers the smell in us and dont eat it.

When you say,you think your breath stinks,your probably smelling your stomach..the smell is coming up to your nose.

Eat antifungals/anti microbials like garlic,oil of oregano ect to help get rid of the fungus-if thats whats wrong with you....get another Dr,you shouldn't have to pay someone who doesnt listen to you/take you seriously...stay away from sugary foods that will help a bunch


----------



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks guys. I don't think the bad taste in my mouth is me smelling my stomach. It might be coming from my stomach, but I can't smell it with my nose. It's more of a taste in my actual saliva. Family members have told me I don't have bad breath even when I have the bad taste, but the bad taste alone is horribly annoying and distracting. I know for a fact that red meat, onions, coffee and dairy make my smell worse, but I'm uncertain about what effects a lot of other food has. I think I'll cut out a lot more when I start proper dieting though. It sucks that we have to have such a strict diet to make this problem go away though. It wouldn't be so bad if we had understanding friends or family members to support us through it, but because of our condition, I think a lot of us don't have that. Meanwhile people who are just trying to lose weight get all the support they want when dieting and are forgiven for having a little slip up because "it's so hard". If we eat something we shouldn't, we smell awful (often for days) and everyone thinks we just choose to smell bad on purpose and ostracises us. Completely ridiculous. I guess at least smelling awful every time you eat something bad is a great incentive to stay away from bad food and eat healthy.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

actually i dont think those foods are bad at all, with normal ppls then they are normal. just because u re sick, dude. even though which stress u re been though, stay calm n dont overdo anything. Anyway I dont agree w u about the H.P theory. I've been though that theory for 1 year n the more meds i am on for H.P the more problem get worse. H.P is not the root of the problems. many people have H.P n they have inflammation only. They do not smell. I have been 3 times ++ of endoscopies and biopsies, all came back negative. gud luck on your theories anyway.


----------



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

But we're not normal, so what might be considered normal foods for other people can react badly with us. Most normal people don't smell when they have sugary foods. You really don't think dairy, red meat, onions or coffee could make a person with FBO/LG smell worse?

I agree though that the H. Pylori theory probably isn't correct. I think inflammation is probably at the root of it all, but I'm just not sure what's causing the inflammation. I just want to rule out H. Pylori in case it is a contributing factor.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

Why we turned to be abnormal? you must find it n change it. Can u stand a life like this for the rest of your life? Keep a track from all of dairies, sugary foods, caffein, red meat? That for the poor allergic people who dont have enough normal enzymes for digestion. We have normal enzyme. we dont have abnormal immune reactions on all kinds of foods. We re normal until we infected with "that" things.

All u need to do is must kill that stuff. n you will back to your perfect normal state. can eat wat ever u want.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

im doing ok but recently things have got a little worse, now the young cliquey group at work know about me and make sniff sounds when they pass me (where i sit is right next to the main aisle, lucky me). its strange, i only get it at work, its also more difficult to uriniate at work, considering people have been cured with anti anxiety meds it may be that.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

totally, urinating too. i realised the other day i was tensing my pelvic floor whilst choking the one eyes bishop, i stopped doing it and things already feel different, no involuntary kegaling just before urinating and things feel just easier to control.

i also went a week without straining to poop, i know you shouldnt anyway but its such a horrible feeling having stuff still up there. it may have been wishful thinking but i swear i had days of absolutely no stink. i think although i have physical issues down there like an internal prolapse, its only at its worst just after a strain to go, maybe because it exposes a bit of rectum i have no control over so whatever little thing is there leftover is in the room.

and i reckon its straining against an imbalanced pelvic floor that either did damage or does damage on a daily basis.


----------



## missjay (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello all,

For all those suffering and feeling as if you've come to the end of your tether, I have good news for you. I'm a living testimony that the power of cure is right on your hands. Click the below link to follow my story. You don't have to live in that condition. God's purpose for all human beings is to live a happy and healthy life. Thank you.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/161514-all-of-you-will-be-cured-now/


----------

